# Rear hub for 12mm maxle (or maxle lite).



## thepimpmessiah (Apr 12, 2006)

My frame has a 135 x 12mm with a maxle lite. My Hope rear axle snapped after three rides and I plan to change to a normal maxle as advised by Hope, (the lite is skinny in the middle which Hope say is the problem). I have read and heard of many 12mm hubs snapping with both maxle lite and regular.

How many folks are having this happen? What hubs break and which are safe?

Cheers


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

I'd consider swapping out the Hope hub instead and continue running the Maxle. Although it looks like your last question has you leaning this way. Hope hubs are the only ones I've ever broken...front and rear.

What's your budget?


----------



## thepimpmessiah (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm Hope-ING they come up with a fix but I suspect getting another hub will be a good long term solution. I'm sold on the big rear axle, its just getting the right parts to actually make the system strong. Budget... what works... what's best... without being stupid heavy.


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

Other choices for hubs, I know off the top of my head for 135x12 is Hadley, nukeproof, DT, and King. 

I been using the hadley with a135x12 through axle (not maxle). 

Was the problem the maxle does not contact the full length of the axle?

I have used a 135x12 hope wheel before and recall the axle was not supporting the load.( across the full hub length) 

That is not the case with the hadley 135x12. Not sure with other brands. If the normal maxle does not have full contact, I would possible try another non maxle axle (if possible on your frame)

hope that helps.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

One_Speed said:


> Was the problem the maxle does not contact the full length of the axle?
> 
> I have used a 135x12 hope wheel before and recall the axle was not supporting the load.( across the full hub length)
> 
> That is not the case with the hadley 135x12. Not sure with other brands. If the normal maxle does not have full contact, I would possible try another non maxle axle (if possible on your frame)


Correct
Correct
and Correct

That is precisely why a DH'r should go with Hadleys and NOT Hopes!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## thepimpmessiah (Apr 12, 2006)

Problem is the Maxle light is slimmed in the middle so doesn't support the hub axle.










It was an awesome day today so I figured I could get away with a little scoot round the local trails, nothing too taxing... but no... I've bent another Hope axle.

I really hope the normal maxle I ordered arrives tomorrow as I've got a big ride planned for Thursday.

Still looking for suggestions as to what to change the Hope in for... both the NukeProof and DT have alloy axles which is off putting. No idea what the Hadley is but they have a good reputation... are Hadleys the dogs bolx of hubs for abusive riders then?

Struggling to find any info on Hadleys?


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

thepimpmessiah said:


> Problem is the Maxle light is slimmed in the middle so doesn't support the hub axle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't have a website but... in a word YES! They are what you're looking for.

Cheers,

G


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

*Little More Hadley Info*

Hadley Racing hubs were team spec'ed on intense m1 and few other brand dh bikes in the late 90's early00's. There maybe not as well known as some brands but the hubs are top notch.

A few websites that carry hadley:
GO-ride, Treefort Bikes, Balle Racing, Price Point, Universal Cycles, Bike Bling.

Another hub that does 135x12 is the jbend industry 9. ( covers almost all options for 135x12)

Whenever I look around I always come back to the hadley. I think about saving the $$ on another brand then I realize I better go with what will last. Hadley price isn't bad as well. $269 for 135x12 hub with 72 point engagement.

If you ride in excessively muddy conditions, You will have to keep up on the bearings or can later swap to phil wood bearing (if they wear out) Then you got a pretty bombproof hub. The hadley bearings roll well yet do not seem to sealed the best. (one side of the bearing is open I recall) phil wood or enduro bearings seem to have better seals.
*Note: I am speaking my experiences with older Hadley sdh1.2 and older hubs.* Newer version maybe improved in the bearing department?
If you do not ride in alot of mud/rain may not be an issue at all.

I found the hadley also to be easily serviceable. The tools are cheaper than tool for a king hub. 
http://www.sicklines.com/tech/howto/hadleyoverhaul/

go ride and balle racing also carry the parts.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

The new ones also have one side sealed only for the bearings - that's part of the reason they roll so much better than other hubs. Ride-This in Molalla, OR has them too (another decent mail order company that caters to the DH/FR/DJ crowd) and are good peeps. www.ride-this.com

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## thepimpmessiah (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## bagtagley (Jan 30, 2004)

Hope hubs can take plenty of a beating, outside this particular quirk. Just get a Ringle Stiffy axle (Krispy at Go-Ride can get you one) and keep running the same hub. Save yourself the cost and trouble of building a new wheel.

FWIW, a dude I rode with broke two Hadley hubs, one of them while climbing. Any hub can break.

Edit: Not to knock Hadley. If money were no object, that's what I'd be running.


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

thepimpmessiah said:


> Problem is the Maxle light is slimmed in the middle so doesn't support the hub axle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I run Hope Pro 2 hubs with Hadley axles on both my bikes: M3 and Uzzi. I do some pretty heavy duty drops, etc. and have never had 1 problem with any of the parts. The Hadley axle is an awesome piece of hardware. Light, simple to use, and good looking. Plus they are about $30. You cant go wrong with that, and no need for a new hub. Just get the Hadley axle and call it a day.


----------



## Cooch (Aug 24, 2006)

Why not just get rid of the Maxle Lite and go for the original Maxle or just put a bolt up through...? Much cheaper than buying hubs and rebuilding a wheel.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Avoid Nukeproof they are very very week.
I even custom machined a solid steel axle to support the hub, but it still kept failing.

Hope hubs are great, just get the normal maxle.
It is not a design flaw, they have designed the hub to use the normal maxle, Hope stuff is very good. They are also from my home town so have lots of inside info, they are a lot better than people realise. They hired most of the Rolls Royce Engine factory staff when it moved.

I like Halo hubs too, very fast rolling and strong, however quite heavy but very cheap.


----------



## thepimpmessiah (Apr 12, 2006)

Big beefy axle to replace the maxle on order... I'll see how that goes.


----------



## Harveyp (Jun 26, 2009)

CaveGiant said:


> Avoid Nukeproof they are very very week.
> I even custom machined a solid steel axle to support the hub, but it still kept failing.
> 
> Hope hubs are great, just get the normal maxle.
> ...


We have broken 4 hub axles within 12 months on our Hope Pro2 rear hubs (2 wheel sets). First one broke using a standard Rock Shox Maxle and the other 3 using the Rock Shox Maxle Light. After studying the fitment of the Maxle Light it is easy to see why the hub axles are breaking - there is NIL support across the majority of the hub axles when installed thereby allowing flex and eventual breakages. On the other hand the standard maxle appears to provide support accross the majority of the hub axle however; it is hollow and thin where the skewer goes through and I think that on a big hit there is a chance of flexing and the potential of hub axle failure.

Answer - go to a solid alloy (to keep weight down) or titanium bolt up through axle 150 x 12mm should do the trick - I hope (no pun intended):idea:


----------



## thepimpmessiah (Apr 12, 2006)

BETD axle in place. Not as neat a solution as the Nicolai axle since it needs the washer... but I don't need to carry a 17mm spanner because an allen key will fit through the holes to turn it.










BETD call it the "Intense" axle and it was £35 which seems a bit spendy for a long alloy bolt. But money well spent if I don't have to walk off another mountain with a broken axle...


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

One_Speed said:


> Hadley Racing hubs were team spec'ed on intense m1 and few other brand dh bikes in the late 90's early00's. There maybe not as well known as some brands but the hubs are top notch.
> 
> A few websites that carry hadley:
> GO-ride, Treefort Bikes, Balle Racing, Price Point, Universal Cycles, Bike Bling.
> ...


I have 4 rear hadley hubs...some of which are 5+ yrs old. i also have chris kings and hopes. hadleys are my favorite rear hub. and the price is right -- shop around, find a wheelbuilder who knows his stuff and builds a lot of wheels, and you can get a complete rear wheel (hadley / mavic 823 rims / dt comp spokes) for around 300 bucks complete.

only suckers buy hadley hubs as a separate retail item.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

thepimpmessiah said:


> BETD axle in place. Not as neat a solution as the Nicolai axle since it needs the washer... but I don't need to carry a 17mm spanner because an allen key will fit through the holes to turn it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you riding an ION?

Also, another Hadley vote from me...


----------



## thepimpmessiah (Apr 12, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Are you riding an ION?


Good guess... but Helius AM. :thumbsup:


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

thepimpmessiah said:


> Good guess... but Helius AM. :thumbsup:


I should've realized it WASN'T an ION when you were asking for a 135mm hub...

Can ya tell the ION's on my wish list?


----------



## 187 (Oct 28, 2005)

Can someone please tell me where to find a normal maxle 153 X12mm? I can find the maxle light but I want the normal maxle. Thanks.


----------



## thepimpmessiah (Apr 12, 2006)

Hub lasted three months with a solid axle before snapping again.


----------



## thepimpmessiah (Apr 12, 2006)

DT Swiss 440 or Hadley?


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Judging from the replies in the thread I think it's a pretty clear HADLEY.


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

There is feck all wrong with hope hubs, just use a proper axle/maxle instaed of that maxle light [email protected] mean, how much weight does a maxle light save?..


......................feck all, thats how much


----------



## thepimpmessiah (Apr 12, 2006)

CrustyOne said:


> There is feck all wrong with hope hubs, just use a proper axle/maxle instaed of that maxle light [email protected] mean, how much weight does a maxle light save?..
> 
> ......................feck all, thats how much


Dingbat.... read the thread properly... the Hope hub lasted three months with a BETD solid axle... so I think there is something wrong with the Hope 12mm axle Pro2 hub.


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

Donut, ive used hope hubs for years as have hundreds of other racers, you know people who go out and race as oppossed to donuts who just want to diss something to fit in with the general trend of an internet thread


----------



## thepimpmessiah (Apr 12, 2006)

Read the thread properly.


----------



## thepimpmessiah (Apr 12, 2006)

Bonus info.

Had a chat with Hope and have sent them the two broken axles to have a look at. If they replace them I'm good to go for another 6 months 
From a chat with the bloke the SP-AM4 wheelset with the Pro3 hub has a different "stronger" axle configuration and this will be incorporated in the Pro2 EVO hub which was mentioned on a few sites at Eurobike time.
I'm thinking I'll hold out for the EVO or get some SP-AM4's... my disks are a little warped after 2 years banging them off rocks so I could do with new ones.

I like Hope stuff.


----------



## thepimpmessiah (Apr 12, 2006)

More bonus information.

Hope are replacing the axle once more for me. If I break it again they will convert my hub to the new EVO version which is retrofitable with a new freehub body and a stronger axle.

This is one of the reasons I like dealing with Hope


----------

